# could ultrasound have missed baby?



## Digitalis

ok so am in a complete nightmare situation at the moment, have experienced every pregnancy syptom going,sore boobs linea nigra on belly, constipation, morning sickness, basically every symptom going, i wont list them all but you know what i mean.
Only problem is every hpt that i tried taking has come up negative, have had couple of blood tests from doctor, both negative.
So i got to thinking about booking 
a private ultrasound scan and i actually thought well that will prove once and for all pregnant or not so i had it yesterday and to my complete shock there was no baby:(
Now im seriously confused because im still exibiting all pregnancy symtoms
im finding it really difficult to give up on the whole being pregnant idea cause deep down i still think i am.........also if preg would be at least 20 weeks by now could the ultrasound have missed my baby?

thanks any ideas would be appreciated:)


----------



## Nyssa1991

I doubt it, id sit down with ur gp and talk over ur symptoms and what he suggests about ur negative hpt and ulttasound


----------



## claudia_ann

If you think you would be 20 weeks pregnant than the blook work would have picked that up. Also I had a ultrasound at 12 weeks and the baby could be seen. And at 20 weeks I highly doubt a baby would be missed. But honestly I think the bloodwork should be the kicker for you. If you thought you were only a few weeks along maybe I could see that levels are not being picked up. But after 20 weeks.... the blood work would show.
Maybe you are experiencing something else health wise and are feeling its pregnancy when its something else instead.... You should still keep getting checked out otherwise.. Sometimes stress can make you skip a period but 20 weeks is an awful long time to have no period.. (I'm assuming thats one of your symptoms your talking about).

sorry I can't be much more help and its probably not what you want to hear... Good luck


----------



## Duejan2012

i really doubt that a ultrasound with miss a baby especially if your suppose to be 20 weeks or so. I think there must be something else behind all these symptoms that you have been having? i hope everything works out for you


----------



## Nyssa1991

My OH just said maybe u want the baby so much ur body is giving u a phantom. At 20 weeks the baby pretty much fills the uterus and ultrasound will pick it up, especially if they pick up a 12 week baby


----------



## Duejan2012

yes my first ultrasound was when i was 6 weeks and they picked up a baby then too.


----------



## mommabill

have you ever heard of a hysterical pregnancy? its when u want a baby SO bad you actually trick your body into thinking it's pregnant - and then exhibit all signs/symptoms - even get the baby belly and feel movement....


----------



## xdxxtx

I am positive that you're thinking yourself pregnant, but there's no baby. I'm very sorry to sound like a complete jerk about this, but it happens pretty frequently. People hype themselves up thinking they're pregnant so much that they miss periods and get ALL the symptoms. If you were 20 weeks along, there's absolutely no way to miss a baby on an ultrasound at that point. Different doctors/nurses/midwives have found my baby at 6w3d, 8w4d, 11w4d, 12w5d, and 16w4d without having to search at all. I couldn't imagine them missing a baby that was any bigger than my baby was at my last scan. In fact, at 20 weeks the baby is so big most of the time the baby's whole body won't even fit on the screen.


----------



## Stephannie

i doubt they could miss a baby at 20 weeks, the blood results would have confirmed pregnancy for you x

I have PCOS and experienced quite a few symptoms about six months before i actually got pregnant and was so convinced i was pregnant until hospital confirmed i wasnt :-( 

I also started getting symptoms before i was actually pregnant but only a week before x


----------



## charleosgirl

You are not pregnant. They have the technology to see baby in the ultrasound. I would say that hpts give out false negs and in my case a blood test can be wrong too, however the ultrasound would have been the most proof you could have.


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'm sorry to say I don't see any possible way at all that you are pregnant.

At 20 weeks, or even 12 there's no way a pregnancy would be missed on an ultrasound. These people are trained on what to look for and where and there's just no way they could miss a baby that far along.

I hope you get an answer for all the symptoms you've been having as something is obviously not right, especially if your periods have been missing all this time.
As a few others have said it's also possible that you may be experiencing a phantom pregnancy.

Has your dr offered to run further tests to try to establish what's going on? If not then I'd be inclined to go back and discuss all of this with them. Having all those symptoms and no af is not normal.

Good luck!

X


----------



## FiNZ

I'm so so sorry that you're in such a horrible situation. You must be devastated. They couldn't possibly miss the baby at 20 weeks. I think you might be having a phantom pregnancy, or you might have something else going on that is making you think you are pregnant. Either way, I think some medical advice would be a good idea. All the best to you and I hope you're OK. xxx


----------



## Lucy22

I'm so sorry hun, but I don't think your pregnant.
:hugs:


----------



## Zooy

Sounds like a phantom pregnancy. Hugs to you, I've had false pregnancies but never have lasted that long.


----------



## flashy09

Can't miss a baby at 20 weeks. HPT are very sensitive. Blood tests are proof. You are not pregnant. But maybe you have a hormonal imbalance? I would check all your hormone levels and see if they are out of whack.


----------



## heaven

I used to miss my period from wanting a baby so bad:) This happens to woman all of the time. I would get so sad if I got my period. I even felt an extended tummy from time to time, but no baby would be there. At 20 weeks, your baby would be at least a pound, and ten inches in length, the size of a small squash. You would feel the kicks throughout the day, and you would definately know that it was from a baby. You can sometimes see the movements on the outside of your belly as well, and I am 22 weeks, and hubby could feel movement from outside of tummy at 18 weeks. 

There is always time to try:)
Good luck!


----------



## tink30

So sorry to hear your going thru this, but there would be no way you are pregnant. Blood test and pregnancy tests would show this alone.
Unfortunetly pregnancy syptoms without those positive tests can just be a number of health problems xx


----------



## Pregnant42

Digitalis said:


> ok so am in a complete nightmare situation at the moment, have experienced every pregnancy syptom going,sore boobs linea nigra on belly, constipation, morning sickness, basically every symptom going, i wont list them all but you know what i mean.
> Only problem is every hpt that i tried taking has come up negative, have had couple of blood tests from doctor, both negative.
> So i got to thinking about booking
> a private ultrasound scan and i actually thought well that will prove once and for all pregnant or not so i had it yesterday and to my complete shock there was no baby:(
> Now im seriously confused because im still exibiting all pregnancy symtoms
> im finding it really difficult to give up on the whole being pregnant idea cause deep down i still think i am.........also if preg would be at least 20 weeks by now could the ultrasound have missed my baby?
> 
> thanks any ideas would be appreciated:)

.


----------



## mushroom

Pregnant42 said:


> Digitalis said:
> 
> 
> ok so am in a complete nightmare situation at the moment, have experienced every pregnancy syptom going,sore boobs linea nigra on belly, constipation, morning sickness, basically every symptom going, i wont list them all but you know what i mean.
> Only problem is every hpt that i tried taking has come up negative, have had couple of blood tests from doctor, both negative.
> So i got to thinking about booking
> a private ultrasound scan and i actually thought well that will prove once and for all pregnant or not so i had it yesterday and to my complete shock there was no baby:(
> Now im seriously confused because im still exibiting all pregnancy symtoms
> im finding it really difficult to give up on the whole being pregnant idea cause deep down i still think i am.........also if preg would be at least 20 weeks by now could the ultrasound have missed my baby?
> 
> thanks any ideas would be appreciated:)
> 
> what a coincidence to see this post right after I just posted something that correlates with this....I would not trust dr and his machine...try going to private dr. and getting another scan...change dr's...I think you're pregnant if you think so...esp if didnt see any molar or anything...Day umm ultrasound dang setting could have been on wrong frequency etc. ... 20 weeks is a long time ...did your belly bump do proper growing?? did you have ultrasound before?...I seriously think women have had D&C's for miscarriage that if they had just left it lone baby would have been fine...as tech advances [people tend to act as if dr's are Gods,,heck somethings I knew about IUI,,my specialist didnt know...remember they have simply have a degree and how many people you know have a degree with a average C and finding ways to sqeeze in a grade...not saying if u think youre pregnant you are,,,just saying he was using a machine and how do you know he was using it correctly...could have not turned somthing on that should have been etc...since youve faced this,,at least go to a different doctor and get a scan...I hope it's soon..I think it's more of a chance that you are pregnant than not...heart goes out to you..best wishes...
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspxClick to expand...




..What? A trained ultrasound technician WILL detect a 5month pregnancy, it would be impossible not to. Aside from that, the OP's bloodwork and HPT are also negative. It's not fair to be giving her false hope and saying she needs a second opinion or scan.


----------



## tink30

Pregnant42 said:


> Digitalis said:
> 
> 
> ok so am in a complete nightmare situation at the moment, have experienced every pregnancy syptom going,sore boobs linea nigra on belly, constipation, morning sickness, basically every symptom going, i wont list them all but you know what i mean.
> Only problem is every hpt that i tried taking has come up negative, have had couple of blood tests from doctor, both negative.
> So i got to thinking about booking
> a private ultrasound scan and i actually thought well that will prove once and for all pregnant or not so i had it yesterday and to my complete shock there was no baby:(
> Now im seriously confused because im still exibiting all pregnancy symtoms
> im finding it really difficult to give up on the whole being pregnant idea cause deep down i still think i am.........also if preg would be at least 20 weeks by now could the ultrasound have missed my baby?
> 
> thanks any ideas would be appreciated:)
> 
> what a coincidence to see this post right after I just posted something that correlates with this....I would not trust dr and his machine...try going to private dr. and getting another scan...change dr's...I think you're pregnant if you think so...esp if didnt see any molar or anything...Day umm ultrasound dang setting could have been on wrong frequency etc. ... 20 weeks is a long time ...did your belly bump do proper growing?? did you have ultrasound before?...I seriously think women have had D&C's for miscarriage that if they had just left it lone baby would have been fine...as tech advances [people tend to act as if dr's are Gods,,heck somethings I knew about IUI,,my specialist didnt know...remember they have simply have a degree and how many people you know have a degree with a average C and finding ways to sqeeze in a grade...not saying if u think youre pregnant you are,,,just saying he was using a machine and how do you know he was using it correctly...could have not turned somthing on that should have been etc...since youve faced this,,at least go to a different doctor and get a scan...I hope it's soon..I think it's more of a chance that you are pregnant than not...heart goes out to you..best wishes...
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspxClick to expand...

Think this is such a shame with your experience but really is no way this lady is pregnant after all those tests and a scan.. they do this every day and wouldnt like this lady to have anymore false hope :hugs:


----------



## nori

yas


----------



## trynitey

It's likely not possible that an ultrasound would miss it at this stage.

If you are having bloating and other pregnancy symptoms, then you should probably get checked out for ovarian cancer as it can mimic symptoms. I was in your situation for awhile. I swore up and down I was pregnant but no positive test. I've come to the conclusion that I have IBS. It IS also possible to have phantom pregnancy. Get your symptoms checked out though.


----------



## Pregnant42

mushroom said:


> Pregnant42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digitalis said:
> 
> 
> ok so am in a complete nightmare situation at the moment, have experienced every pregnancy syptom going,sore boobs linea nigra on belly, constipation, morning sickness, basically every symptom going, i wont list them all but you know what i mean.
> Only problem is every hpt that i tried taking has come up negative, have had couple of blood tests from doctor, both negative.
> So i got to thinking about booking
> a private ultrasound scan and i actually thought well that will prove once and for all pregnant or not so i had it yesterday and to my complete shock there was no baby:(
> Now im seriously confused because im still exibiting all pregnancy symtoms
> im finding it really difficult to give up on the whole being pregnant idea cause deep down i still think i am.........also if preg would be at least 20 weeks by now could the ultrasound have missed my baby?
> 
> thanks any ideas would be appreciated:)
> 
> what a coincidence to see this post right after I just posted something that correlates with this....I would not trust dr and his machine...try going to private dr. and getting another scan...change dr's...I think you're pregnant if you think so...esp if didnt see any molar or anything...Day umm ultrasound dang setting could have been on wrong frequency etc. ... 20 weeks is a long time ...did your belly bump do proper growing?? did you have ultrasound before?...I seriously think women have had D&C's for miscarriage that if they had just left it lone baby would have been fine...as tech advances [people tend to act as if dr's are Gods,,heck somethings I knew about IUI,,my specialist didnt know...remember they have simply have a degree and how many people you know have a degree with a average C and finding ways to sqeeze in a grade...not saying if u think youre pregnant you are,,,just saying he was using a machine and how do you know he was using it correctly...could have not turned somthing on that should have been etc...since youve faced this,,at least go to a different doctor and get a scan...I hope it's soon..I think it's more of a chance that you are pregnant than not...heart goes out to you..best wishes...
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..What? A trained ultrasound technician WILL detect a 5month pregnancy, it would be impossible not to. Aside from that, the OP's bloodwork and HPT are also negative. It's not fair to be giving her false hope and saying she needs a second opinion or scan.Click to expand...

I guess you're right...I didnt pay needed attention to the negitive urine and blood tests part....guess I was too consumed with my issues with dr's...I didnt intend to give bad advice...my bad...
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspx


----------



## Digitalis

thanks for the posts guys i would say though that im not desperate to have a baby, my partner and i were ttc but only due to the fact that im 35 now and if we dont do it now we never will lol
so i was doing a bit of research on similar situations to me and there was one particular lady who had all symptoms preg etc so doc booked her in for an ultrasound scan which showed nothing, no baby, anyway due to some back pain she went into er and it came to turn out that she was pregnant (24 weeks) and her baby was hiding behind her ribcage, and she also had all negatives on her tests!!
there were more women in the same situations than i thought there would be, women being told they are crazy or deluded this was not the only story 
so i want people to know that these situations are not as uncommon as the medical profession would have you believe.

trouble is being in this limbo is not a very nice place to be, truthfully id rather get back to ttc i really dont mind but my bloomin body is still saying otherwise grrr

your help much appreciated though 

take care all:)


----------



## Digitalis

appreciate all your help guys will keep you posted as to what happens:)


----------



## OliveMartini

Sounds like a hysterical pregnancy to me. 

I am NOT saying you are hysterical, it's just the name for it.

Talk to your GP.

There is no way you are pregnant if there is no baby at the scan by 20 weeks or the bloods are coming back neg. :hugs:


----------



## janeybaby

Digitalis said:


> thanks for the posts guys i would say though that im not desperate to have a baby, my partner and i were ttc but only due to the fact that im 35 now and if we dont do it now we never will lol
> so i was doing a bit of research on similar situations to me and there was one particular lady who had all symptoms preg etc so doc booked her in for an ultrasound scan which showed nothing, no baby, anyway due to some back pain she went into er and it came to turn out that she was pregnant (24 weeks) and her baby was hiding behind her ribcage, and she also had all negatives on her tests!!
> there were more women in the same situations than i thought there would be, women being told they are crazy or deluded this was not the only story
> so i want people to know that these situations are not as uncommon as the medical profession would have you believe.
> 
> trouble is being in this limbo is not a very nice place to be, truthfully id rather get back to ttc i really dont mind but my bloomin body is still saying otherwise grrr
> 
> your help much appreciated though
> 
> take care all:)

I hope you are able to get a second opinion or some kind of answer. It must be awful being in this limbo :hug: I would be more inclined to assume you are not pregnant and ask the doctors to investigate why you have been getting these symptoms etc and maybe they can help you get back to TTC.


----------



## mummylove

I very much doubt a ultrasound would miss a baby at that stage. At my 20 week i didnt even av a full bladder and baby was picked up straight away


----------



## NicolaWynne

I hope things work out you must be so distressed and confused x x


----------



## BrightLights

You are definitely not pregnant...you need to talk to doctor because pregnancy symptoms and lack of cycle could be some health issue or something that needs to be checked out.

At 20 weeks a baby is 25cm it would pick it up on ultrasound, I had my first ultrasound at 5 weeks and they picked baby up.

Hope you find out whats up
xxx


----------



## SarahJane

I have to agree with the others, having delivered a baby at 22 weeks, there is no way on earth that baby could be hiding (my daughter was 10 inches long and I was amazed at how she even fit inside me). I am sorry you are going through this hun xx


----------



## GracieGoo

Oh gosh, this sounds like a terrible situation to be in, and I am sorry but with all the negative tests/scans I would say the chances of you being pregnant are not good. If I was you I would be going straight to my doctor and asking why I am experiencing these things if they are saying I am not..... 

Good luck in finding answers xx


----------



## lesleyann

I have to agree with everyone else, Ive had 8US including a private one and the only 1 which could see nothing pregnancy related apart from increased lining I would of only been 4weeks along all the rest 4more before 12weeks all then showed progression of a pregnancy from just a Sac to Sac and Pole etc


----------

